# Eprinex Doasge Question



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Our Eprinex notes have two different dosages.
One is 5ml per 100 pounds
One is 10 ml per 100 pounds (1ml per 10)

The second, I found online at Fiasco - the first, I can't figure out where I got.

How are you that use it dosing it?


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I use double the cow dose


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My source, Texas A&M Edwards Plateau and a breeder who uses this locally because their is no milk withdrawal, and I trust her advice and knows she fecals (and this is the only type of advice I take...not another website with people I don't know.....is 5cc per 100 pounds orally. There is no milk withdrawal because of the way it is made it does not bind in the butterfat of the milk like regular ivermectin does. Now having said that you should fecal, use it and 7 to 10 days refecal to see if you got a good kill. For myself I got a good kill with it but 21 days later my HC numbers were right back where they were, so other than evacuating the eggs the blood sucking moms were laying eggs, so they weren't killed with this...exactly what was happening when I used Ivermectin 1% orally. Ivermectin only works for cool weather stongides for me. I have not used it at a higher dosage and I have not used it 3 times 10 days apart...I sold it and went back to Cydectin. If I move it will be to Levamisole. Vicki


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats interesting..thats the cow dose-I am using twice that. I used Eprinex exclusively when I first had goats. I have come back to it now because of some major reoccurring issues with external parasites-(yes, horror of horrors I pour it on) It really does the trick for those problems. First fecals are good, but we are just getting into worm season here so I will really need to do more to know for sure. I'm looking forward to doing some comparisons with Cydectin (which I use orally).


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

We will fecal again in 10 and then 21 days and see how it goes.
We hate to lose production by using anything else - especially now while we are selling everything we can make. 
...of course we WILL if we need to...we just thought we'd start here.

Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That's why I wanted to use it also Lisa. I was hoping the formulation would be different enough. I do have hopes since it does work, it just doesn't work efficently enough to use now, that after Cydectin for several more years and Levamisole, that Ivermectin can be used in another decade here.

And pour'ons are used at label dosages given orally.

Vicki


----------

